
White House tells hospitals to bypass CDC on Covid-19 data reporting - anigbrowl
https://thehill.com/policy/healthcare/507321-white-house-tells-hospitals-to-bypass-cdc-on-covid-data-reporting
======
charwalker
This is extremely dangerous to our democracy. Literally.

------
asn0
How does this affect the data behind the COVID-tracking sites like John
Hopkins CSSE [1] or COVID Tracking [2]. Seems like there's a lot of cross-
sharing (and web-scraping) of data between these sites (per [3] CDC gets some
of their data from [4]), so not immediately obvious which data is ultimately
sourced from CDC vs other primary sources (such as state and local govt Web
sites in [5]).

[1]
[https://coronavirus.jhu.edu/map.html](https://coronavirus.jhu.edu/map.html)
and
[https://github.com/CSSEGISandData/COVID-19](https://github.com/CSSEGISandData/COVID-19)

[2] [https://covidtracking.com](https://covidtracking.com)

[3] [https://towardsdatascience.com/a-short-review-of-
covid-19-da...](https://towardsdatascience.com/a-short-review-of-
covid-19-data-sources-ba7f7aa1c342)

[4]
[https://coronavirus.1point3acres.com/en](https://coronavirus.1point3acres.com/en)

[5] [https://covidtracking.com/about-
data/sources](https://covidtracking.com/about-data/sources)

------
aazaa
> Hospitals will begin sending coronavirus-related information directly to the
> Department of Health and Human Services (HHS), not the Centers for Disease
> Control and Prevention (CDC), under new instructions from the Trump
> administration.

> ...

> But the move comes amid concerns that the White House has been sidelining
> the CDC and after Trump administration officials attacked Anthony Fauci, the
> nation's top infectious disease expert and a member of the White House
> coronavirus task force.

That motive doesn't make sense. Fauci doesn't work for the CDC, he works for
NIH, a branch of HHS. If anything, the move is bringing Fauci closer to the
process, not further.

> The National Institutes of Health (NIH) (/ɛn.aɪ.ˈeɪtʃ/) is the primary
> agency of the United States government responsible for biomedical and public
> health research. It was founded in the late 1880s and is now part of the
> United States Department of Health and Human Services.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/National_Institutes_of_Health](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/National_Institutes_of_Health)

Also: Pop-unders? Really?

~~~
perl4ever
>That motive doesn't make sense. Fauci doesn't work for the CDC, he works for
NIH, a branch of HHS

I think you're reading too much into the quoted bit.

It's not that Fauci works for the CDC, it's that the administration is/was
attacking both, in a way seems to be related to random political concerns and
resentments rather than legitimate issues or logic.

As such, one may doubt anything they do regarding shifting responsibilities
around. Framing the situation as if everything is pro- or anti-Fauci is kind
of playing into the warped outlook of the administration at this exact moment.
It won't last as it never does.[1]

[1]Granted Fauci is not an appointee, but
[https://www.newyorker.com/cartoons/daily-
cartoon/wednesday-j...](https://www.newyorker.com/cartoons/daily-
cartoon/wednesday-july-26th-white-house-employment)

~~~
SpicyLemonZest
I dunno, frustration with the CDC has been pretty bipartisan. Remember back in
February when they delivered a bunch of faulty tests?

~~~
WalterGR
Pretty sure people remember that. There was bipartisan frustration about the
tests. Are there other times that the frustration was bipartisan and not
because the CDC is another source of truth that the administration wants to
silence so that their narrative of the Coronavirus isn’t contradicted?

